# البنكرياس الاصطناعي...



## المسلم84 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا جماعة الخير في حدا عندو معلومات عن البنكرياس الاصطناعي او بيعرف مواقع يمكن تفيدني بها الموضوع .....
افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا....
وشكرا....


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز ..... المسلم 84

يمكنك متابعة المادة العلمية الموجودة في الصفحة الثالثة من هذا المنتدى الجميل والتي هي بعنوان : البنكرياس الصناعي ..... أمل جديد للمرضى بداء السكري ... والتي تتضمن المعلومات الخاصة بالتقنيات الحديثة المستخدمة في معالجة داء السكري ... وبالأخص ... البنكرياس الصناعي .... أرجو من أن تجد كل ما تحتاجه من معلومات ... كما ستجدني مستعد لتقديم أية معلومات إضافية في هذا المجال .... والتوفيق من الله

م. حـســــــــــنـيــن العــــراقــــــــــي


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا كانت اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى
واشكر اخي المهندس حسنين على مساعدته لي

وعرفانا مني لهذا المنتدى والقائمين عليه 
أقدم لكم بحث متكامل(ان شاء الله)عن أساليب علاج مرض السكري(مضخات الانسولين,البنكرياس الصناعي)والوسائل الاخرى.
وتحتوي الملفات على تعريف بمرض السكري وطرق مراقبة تركيز الجلوكوز في الدم ووسائل علاج المرض.
وشكراا...


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أغسطس 2008)

وهذا الملف يتحدث عن وسائل مراقبة تركيز الجلوكوز في الدم.

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أغسطس 2008)

وهذا النص الاصلي باللغة الانكليزية لمن يريد المزيد...

اللهم فقهنا في الدين


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ العزيز ... المسلم 84 ... أشكر لكم تميزكم اللافت في الفترة الأخيرة ... لقد أعادت مواضيعكم المتميزة الروح إلى ملتقانا الرائع ... والتي أفتقدها لبعض الوقت ... بارك الله في جهودكم الخيرة وجزاكم خير الجزاء ... أتمنى لكم الإستمرار في التألق .... بالتوفيق يا رب ...........................

م. حـــســـــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ حسنين
اشكر لك هذا الاطراء
وارجو من الله ان يكون هذا خالصا لوجهه تعالى...
والصراحة كل ما اشارك أحس أني مقصر مع المنتدى...
ارجو من الله ان يعيننا على المشاركة الفاعلة دوما أناو أخوتي المهندسين...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أغسطس 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> الأخ العزيز ... المسلم 84 ... أشكر لكم تميزكم اللافت في الفترة الأخيرة ... لقد أعادت مواضيعكم المتميزة الروح إلى ملتقانا الرائع ... والتي أفتقدها لبعض الوقت ... بارك الله في جهودكم الخيرة وجزاكم خير الجزاء ... أتمنى لكم الإستمرار في التألق .... بالتوفيق يا رب ...........................
> 
> م. حـــســـــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي



صدقت اخي حسنني .

حضور الزميل المسلم 84 المتواصل وجهوده النيرة اثرت القسم بكل معانيه .

نتمنى للجميع الموفقية والازدهار :75:.

البغدادي:20::84:


----------



## المسلم84 (28 أغسطس 2008)

اكرر شكري العميق للاخ المهندس شكري
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق بما يرضي الله.


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر بالفعل مشاركة مميزة


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القييم والله يزيدكم فعلا موضوع ممتاز


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohdahel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## flower-rose (13 أبريل 2013)

يعطيكم العاافية..
اذا سمحتوا انا مشروعي التخرج عن carb counter for diabetes وبحاجة ماسة لداتا تحتوي على نسب الانسولين والكربوهيدرات والتمارين الرياضية لمجموعة من المرضى يعني نسب الانسولين والكربوهيدرات قبل الفطور وبعد الغداء وهكذا ...
وكذلك اذا قام بعمل تمرين ريااضي قبل التحليل.
شكرا


----------

